# Visiting Dahab



## Katia2

Hi Guys, I am new to the forum. I’ve been reading through the posts these past few weeks and am grateful for all the information available on here.

I’ll be visiting a friend in Dahab near the end of September and have a few questions; apologies in advance if they have been answered before or sound naive 

Is it safe to use ATM machines on the Red Sea area? I’ll be coming with little cash and intend on using my credit card to draw additional money when needed. 

I’ll be arriving on EasyJet. The plan is to stay there for a few weeks, however, should I decide to stay longer (3 months max), I would need to change my flight reservation. Does easyjet have an office at the airport, or would I have to do it online? I ask because my friend doesn't have an internet connection and so I would need to pop in to an internet cafe. A change of booking would mean using my credit card to pay the extra fees. Again, would giving my credit card details online from an internet cafe be safe? 

I am thinking of bringing a small laptop (runs on Linux), how easy/difficult for a tourist on a 3 months visa to be able to get wireless internet connection for such a short stay. Is there a connection that one can use through the whole Red Sea area, or better still, the whole of Egypt? Approximate cost?

I understand that buying a mobile sim card for tourists to use with their own unlocked mobiles should not be a problem , is this correct?

Any one here living in Dahab? Approximate price range for renting a small, modest, furnished flat? 

Thanks in advance for any replies.

Katia


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Katia and welcome to the forum.

I do not know Dahab but yes ATM machines are safe to use in Egypt.. just be aware where you are using them it may be safer to go into a hotel to use one as that means you can safely get your money and put it away without everyone in the street viewing you.
Free wireless internet is available in McDonalds, Pizza Hut, etc and also in public areas of hotels here in Cairo so I would presume they are free in Dahab
Your best bet is to get your friend to find you an apartment.
Yes you can buy an Egyptian phone card here without any problems.
Hope you enjoy your stay in our Gold town.

Maiden


----------



## GM1

Ask Easyjet for their contact in Egypt.


----------



## Beatle

Katia2 said:


> Is it safe to use ATM machines on the Red Sea area? I’ll be coming with little cash and intend on using my credit card to draw additional money when needed.
> 
> I ask because my friend doesn't have an internet connection and so I would need to pop in to an internet cafe. A change of booking would mean using my credit card to pay the extra fees. Again, would giving my credit card details online from an internet cafe be safe?
> 
> I am thinking of bringing a small laptop (runs on Linux), how easy/difficult for a tourist on a 3 months visa to be able to get wireless internet connection for such a short stay. Is there a connection that one can use through the whole Red Sea area, or better still, the whole of Egypt? Approximate cost?
> 
> I understand that buying a mobile sim card for tourists to use with their own unlocked mobiles should not be a problem , is this correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies.
> 
> Katia


Hi 

Lucky you! Dahab is lovely - very chilled and relatively cheap.

ATMs are safe to use in Egypt and there are a few Western banks such as HSBC in Egypt although I can't recall if there is one in Dahab. 

Internet cafes are quite cheap to use and I used one in Dahab a couple of times. I don't recall seeing many of the Western fast food places such as Macdonalds in Dahab but I wasn't specifically looking for them! But if there are any, as MS says, you should be able to use their wifi.


----------



## Katia2

Thanks guys for all the replies. I realize some of us new comers may ask silly ''use your common sense'' questions .. but it's always nice to interact with people already out there, who can sometimes, with their replies, throw in some extra info that you haven't thought of. Thanks again for replying to my post.


----------



## NZCowboy

Don't get the tourist SIM card, its a rip off, just the normal prepay SIM. Vodafone have great deals like call any where in the world for 1.99le per minute, good for keeping in contact with people back home.


----------



## mamasue

Dahab has 2 or 3 ATM.s... all safe, I think!
Not sure where you can get wifi..... most hotels have it, maybe you can do a deal. Internet cafes are few and far between there now.... the 2 I knew were closed down recently.
Dahab is a lovely placed.... very chilled, compared to Hurghada and Sharm. It's my favourite part of Egypt... and I've lived all over Egypt!!
Have a great time there!!


----------



## PoleDancer

Dahab is indeed lovely, though as it continues to develop it is becoming less and less so. The chilled 'windsurfers and divers' atmosphere is now being polluted by the all-inclusive brigade (but then the chilled hippies probably felt the same about the windsurfers and divers).

One reasonably cost effective internet option to look at for Egypt seems to be a 3G USB modem. I'm not sure if I can post links here, but here goes:

USB Modem Stick - Vodafone

If that doesn't work, try browsing the vodafone dot com dot eg site (internet and email section)

Check it's compatible with Linux though.


----------

